# 27X9 ZILLAS OR 27x11



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to buy some zilla's soon. I've done alot of reading and thread searching on them. I know I'm going to get 27"s, but I don't know if I want 11"s or 9"s up front. If anyone has any close pics of them looking straight from the front or back it would be great. I've seen polaris425s, but no pics from the front or back. If you could get me some it would be great. I would like to see some 9s and 11s. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

These are 28's but it will give you the idea.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=70557&postcount=17


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help, does that blue one have spacers on it?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I believe 1.5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love my 11's all around

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11951



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11950



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11949



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11948



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11947



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11946



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=11945


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you have 27's or 28's? I just sold my mudlites and I think this will be my next tire just need to decide on all wides or skinny wides. Oh ya and pictures and video's always help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

27 on mine


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you have any pics looking straight at the front? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont think I do but I can get them.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I appreciate it.


----------

